# Fast efficient quick drying



## zem (May 5, 2015)

i came up with this method i love it. i just grind some freshly harvested bud and place it on a thin glass plate spread it out and i boil water pour it in a mug and cover with the plate. it dries out pretty fast in minutes and water retains heat for long so i could dry 2 times with the same water 

View attachment 20150506_014118.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

cool shades, zem.  Cool way to dry your bud and have a cup of tea at the same time.. I like it.


----------



## zem (May 5, 2015)

thanks rose  i never meant to show off my shades lol they happened to get into my frame. i spread the weed out on a bigger plate first then scrape off from that. in the smaller plate they could fly over easily if you know what i mean...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 5, 2015)

Neat :aok: 

I dig it


----------



## Bongofury (May 5, 2015)

Very nice zem. I'll remember this one when mine are ready and I can't wait to sample it. :farm:


----------



## zem (May 7, 2015)

thanks all. i thought to share with you guys what im rolling right now :high: 

View attachment 20150507_202559.jpg


----------



## zem (May 8, 2015)

coffee time !  

View attachment 20150508_154201.jpg


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

That bud must taste terrible Zem.:bolt:
Peter


----------



## zem (May 10, 2015)

peterevans said:


> That bud must taste terrible Zem.:bolt:
> Peter


well it is freshly cut so it is not cured, not terrible though, not the best either...


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

I know i wasn't being sarcastic Zem as i too have tried many years ago something similar and it was horrible, but needs must, lol.
Peter


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

this is pretty awesome haha what do you even call it? closed steam saucer dryer thingy? i love it haha! i can imagine that with the heat transfer it gets all that hot any guess on the temp its drying at?


----------



## zem (May 10, 2015)

lets call it steam drying hehe


----------



## zem (Jul 19, 2016)

Drying Y-Griega here  this type of glass bowl is even better for this quick drying task 

View attachment 20160719_221102.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

I always microwaved for a few seconds. Takes the moisture right out very quickly. Thats what Microwaves do. They work on water molecules. Never noticed any degradation of high.


----------



## zem (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey WH  my very first method was microwave but i personally noticed a big degradation in high,the hairdryer pointing in a jar was my last one i had to melt a hairdryer before i mastered it, until i came up with this simple method, i am so happy with it that i want to patent it lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

I dont know,,i never noticed. But i only did a few seconds at a time. The weed didnt even change color.
Course i didnt use the quick dry method enough to worry about it.
Like your idea though. Cool.


----------

